# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Sofia dhe bijat e saj; Besa, Shpresa dhe Dashuria - 17 shtator

## Albo

*Shën Sofia dhe bijat e saj; Besa, Shpresa dhe Dashuria*

Martirja e shenjtë Sofia me vajzat e saj: Besa, Shpresa dhe Dashuria, rronin në Romë në kohën e Perandorit Andrian (117-138 pas Krishtit). Ai ishte pagan dhe mundohej me të mirë dhe me të keq t'i bënte të krishterët të besonin tek idhujt.

Shën Sofia ishte një grua shumë besimtare dhe fetare dhe rridhte nga një familje e madhe e një qyteti të Italisë. Që e re mbeti e ve dhe u vendos më pas në Romë. Atje rronte me fenë, me besimin te Perëndia rriste gjithashtu dhe vajzat e saj.

Kujdesej e lumtura që emri i saj të ishte i njëjtë me veprat, dhe në këtë mënyrë rronte dhe rriste të bijat. Vajzat kishin të njëjtat virtyte me nënën dhe ishin shumë të bukura.

Djalli e urrejti këtë familje të krishterë dhe vuri dikë që e kallëzoi Sofinë e vajzat tek perandori, se ato përbuznin idhujt dhe nuk u bindeshin urdhrave të perandorit. Në çast i thirrën në gjyq dhe ato shkuan me shumë guxim, siç thotë Ungjilli "të mos kemi frikë ata që vrasin trupin, por jo shpirtin" dhe me fuqinë e Krishtit dhe qëndronin pa frikë dhe të gëzuara.

Duke parë këtë qëndrim, perandori filloi t'i marrë me të mirë dhe i tha Shën Sofisë:

- Shoh, zonjë, shumë dhunti tek ti, dhe nga pamja dhe mençuria. Për këtë është gabim që me zgjuarsinë tënde të mos kuptosh dhe të braktisësh idhujt e urdhrat e perandorit. Kjo gjë është shumë e rëndësishme. Tunde qytetin duke i mësuar hapur që perënditë tona nuk janë të vërteta, por diej të thatë. Më thuaj diçka më shumë për atdheun tënd, familjen, besimin, emrin.

Sofia, me hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë iu përgjigj:

- Atdheu im është Italia dhe rrjedh nga familje aristokrate. Emri im është Sofia. Mbi të gjitha e konsideroj si gjë të veçantë të quhem e krishterë, bijë e Perëndisë së vërtetë, tek i cili u përkushtova që në lindjen time dhe Atij ia përkushtova edhe fëmijët e mi, që në lindje. Për këtë erdhëm në Romë që të predikojmë Perëndinë e vërtetë dhe për Atë jemi të gatshëm të vuajmë, të dënohemi deri dhe me vdekje.

Kur i dëgjoi këto gjykatësi, u mahnit për guximin dhe mençurinë me të cilën u përgjigj, prandaj e la dhe zuri vajzat e saj. Por meqë gjeti të njëjtin guxim dhe mençuri, i dorëzoi tek një aristokrate pagane që e quanin Paladia, që t'u mësonte besimin pagan e pas tri ditësh do t'i rigjykonte.

Në këtë periudhë prej tri ditësh, nëna e mençur nuk pushoi së mësuari vajzat e saj. I këshillonte duke u thënë:

- Bijat e mia të dashura, unë ju linda e ju rrita shpirtërisht e trupërisht. Ju mësova gjithë besimin e krishterë dhe ju dhashë armë shpirtërore me mësimet, por dhe me shembullin e jetës sime, që kur t'ju ndodhë ndonjë ngacmim, të mund t'i dilni mbanë. Ja, tani që djalli na hapi luftë, do të duket dhe rezultati juaj shpirtëror. Kujdes bijat e mia, se mos frika për mundimet ju pakëson guximin dhe dashurinë tek Krishti, mos gënjeshtra e djallit mund të vërtetën e Krishtit brenda jush. Më bën të shqetësohem, bijat e mia, mosha juaj e re, por të keni guxim, se Krishti ju ndihmon me hirin e Tij. Jepmëni guxim në pleqërinë time, se me guximin dhe fuqinë tuaj do të marr dhe unë fuqi rinore. Po e ruajtët deri ne fund, bijat e mia, besimin te Krishti, do të kurorëzoheni nga Ai me lule që nuk vyshken, duke ndjerë gëzim dhe lavdi të përjetshme në Mbretërinë e Qiellit. Eshtë shumë e mençur të ndërrojë njeriu gjërat e vogla të kësaj bote me virtytet e mëdha të përjetshme të Mbretërisë së Qiejve. Me pak pika gjaku do të gjejmë jetën e përjetshme.

Për këto këshilla të nënës vajzat u përgjigjën:

- Nënë e nderuar, siç na mbështete me fjalët e tua të mençura dhe këshillat, ashtu vazhdo të na japësh fuqi me lutjet e tua. Dhe Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht na tha që kur të ndodhemi para gjyqit ose para tiranësh të mos mendojmë që më parë se ç'përgjigje do të japim, se Ai do të na japë fuqi e guxim, se Ai do të përgjigjet për ne.

Si kaloi afati i tri ditëve dhe i sollën vajzat para gjykatësit, ai filloi prapë t'u thotë të njëjtat gjëra:

- Shoh bukurinë, rininë, mençurinë tuaj, bujarinë e shpirtit dhe mendoj se këto janë dhuratat e perëndive, por meqë unë kam dashuri atërore për ju, ju lutem, të dëgjoni këshillën time, si të ishte e atit tuaj. Së pari, kujtoni pleqërinë e nënës suaj, se dhe ajo do të torturohet me ju, pastaj mendoni rininë dhe bukurinë tuaj që tani e adhurojnë, por që duhet ta torturoj, pa e dashur aspak, sepse po nuk u bindët t'u nënshtroheni perëndive, do t'i humbitni këto, bile dhe jetën tuaj.

Me këto mundohej gjykatësi t'i merrte me të mirë, por ato shpirtra të rinj, filizat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, u përgjigjën me guxim e thanë:

- Mëso një herë e mirë, gjykatës, se ne as nuk pranojmë ato që na premton, as llogarisim frikën tënde, por pëlqejmë mirësitë e përjetshme dhe jetën tonë pranë Dhëndrit Qiellor. Për këtë, nuk na tremb kur thua se do të torturosh nënën tonë, se në vend të frikës na jep gëzim, se ç'gjë më të bukur ka për të krishterët, se të japin jetën e tyre për dashurinë e Krishtit! Kur na thua se do të na heqësh këto të mira të kota dhe në vend të tyre do të na japësh ato qiellore, dukesh sikur edhe ti nuk ke mend. As me frikë, as me të mira nuk do të na bësh gjë. Ne një Perëndi kemi, kemi Jisu Krishtin.

Duke parë këtë mendje të fortë dhe këtë guxim, gjykatësi mendoi t'i ndajë e t'i gjykojë një nga një duke menduar se kështu do t'ia dalë më mirë e do t'i mundë. Ne fillim thirri nënën dhe e pyeti për moshën e vajzave. Ajo iu përrgjigj:

- E para 12 vjeç quhet Besa, e dyta 10 vjeç quhet Shpresa, e treta 9 vjeç quhet Dashuria.

Sollën në fillim të parën dhe i kërkoi gjykatësi që të sakrifikonte tek idhujt. Ajo në vend që të sakrifikonte i tha gjykatësit:

- Si i marrë që jeni, si të mos ju gënjejë djalli? Nuk mjafton që jeni i verbër shpirtërisht, por shkoni dhe verboni dhe të tjerët. Kush është i marrë të refuzojë Perëndinë e vërtetë dhe të lutet tek ato perëndi që i bëjnë duart e njerëzve. Unë pëlqej më mirë të marr çdo mundim se të bie në këto marrëzi.

Këto fjalë të vajzës e zemëruan shumë gjykatësin dhe meqë me fjalë nuk mundi ta bindte, filloi ta torturonte. Kërkoi ta zhvishnin, t'ia lidhnin duart pas e ta rrihnin pa mëshirë. Këtu u duk burrërria e martires, e cila kishte fytyrë të qeshur, që ndonëse e rrihnin dukej sikur i hidhinin sipër lule dhe trëndafila. Por sa duronte Shenjtorja, aq zemërohej gjykatësi. Pastaj në vazhdim, urdhëroi t'i prisnin gjoksin dhe pasi pa që ajo duronte, urdhëroi t'i sillnin një zgarë të skuqur dhe e vunë sipër. Por sa kërkonte ai mjete torturuese, aq i jepte Perëndia fuqi dhe gëzim. Dhe ndërsa ndodhej mbi zgarën e skuqur, dukej sikur ndodhej në një parajsë të vërtetë e të freskët. Gjykatësi u çmend nga inati dhe kur pa se këto tortura nuk i ndërruan mendjen, gjeti diçka më të keqe. Vendosën ta venë në një tigan dhe në vend të vajit t'i hidhnin zift të ngrohtë. Por zjarri e respektoi Shenjtoren, uli fuqinë dhe martirja mbeti në një vend të freskët duke psalur e duke lavdëruar Perëndinë. Gjykatësi duke parë se asnjë dënim nuk e mposhti, në të kundërt të gjitha që u bënë, treguan fuqinë e Krishtit para paganëve, dha vendimin e fundit t'i pritnin kokën. Por ajo në vend që të dëshpërohej, u mbush me gëzim. Për këtë i foli nënës të lutet që dhe vajzat e tjera të mbarojnë jetën e tyre me vdekje martirike dhe motrave u tha të qëndrojnë me burrëri deri në fund për vuajtjet për Krishtin. Ato kur morën porositë vrapuan ta përshëndetnin.

Pasi dëgjuan vajzat porositë e motrës martire morën guxim dhe kur e takuan në çastet e fundit i thanë:

- Lutju, motra jonë, Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht të na bëjë te denja ta mbarojmë mirë rrugën martirike dhe të takohemi ne Mbretërinë e tij.

Nëna e tyre, Shën Sofia, duke parë fëmijën e saj ta thernin si qengj tregoi sa e duruar ishte në rrugën e Krishtit dhe në vend që të qante e të thërriste, falënderonte Krishtin që e bëri të denjë të shohë fëmijën e saj të sakrifikohet për dashurinë e Tij dhe i lutej Perëndisë t'i bënte të denja edhe dy të tjerat ta mbaronin mirë martirizimin dhe të mos thyheshin.

Pak para se shpata të binte mbi kokën e martires, Shën Sofia qëndroi para saj dhe i tha: "Vajza ime e dashur, unë bëra shumë mundime të të lind, të të rris, deri në këtë moshë dhe, ja, ti më paguan tani dy a tre fish për këto mundime. Dhe nuk është e mundur, bija ime, që t'u japësh shpërblim më të madh prindërve, për sa kanë bërë për ty, sesa ti më dhuron tani. Lavdi dhe nder të madh më dhuruat mua nga Krishti, tek i cili shko me bekimin tim, bija ime, e larë me gjakun e martirizimit tënd, me të cilat do të gjendesh para Dhëndrit tënd më e bukur dhe më me erë se lulet.

Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë e lumtura martire, uli kokën dhe me gëzim pranoi vdekjen me prerjen e kokës.

Gjykatësi, duke mos duruar këto gjëra nga martirja, mendoi se ç'duhej bërë që të bindte dy të tjerat, prandaj kërkoi të dytën nga mosha, Shpresën, tek e cila foli me mirësi dhe i tha:

- Përulu të paktën ti tek perëndia Artemida. Shpresa iu përgjigj:

-  E kuptove mirë që ajo që torturove dhe vrave ishte motra ime. Siç e provove dhe e pe se ç'besonte ajo, e njëjta gjë ndodh dhe me mua, sepse asgjë e hidhur apo e gëzuar nuk na ndërron mendjen.

Kur dëgjoi të njëjtat gjëra vendosi t'i bëjë të njëjtat tortura, ta rrahin lakuriq. Por meqë edhe ajo qëndroi si e motra me gëzim dhe guxim, kërkoi ta hidhnin mbi zjarr. Por Perëndia, që ruajti edhe të motrën nga torturat pa pësuar gjë, kështu ruajti edhe këtë Shenjtore dhe si diçka e gjallë, zjarri e respektoi dhe nuk e preku fare, ndërsa ajo nuk pushonte së luturi dhe lavdëruari Perëndinë për bekimin që i dha për vdekjen martirike.

Duke parë këto, gjykatësi ishte sikur e kishin kapur demonët. Nga inati urdhëroi ta varnin dhe me thonj metalikë t'i çirrnin trupin. Ndërsa e çirmin me thonjtë metalike, dilte nga trupi i saj aromë dhe me shikimin e gëzuar i thoshte tiranit:

-  Ti, i mjerë, mendon se me tarturat do të pakësosh durimin tim, ndërsa unë me fuqinë e Krishtit shpresoj të të tregoj të dobët e të mundur në luftën me një vajzë të vogël si unë, që nuk ka fuqi tjetër veç fuqisë nga qielli. 

Këto fjalë të vajzës e bënë tiranin më të tërbuar. Urdhëroi të sillnin një enë me zift dhe rrëshirë që ziente dhe ta hidhnin mbi vajzën. Por u bë një mrekulli e çuditshme. Siç po çonin ziftin me rrëshirën, ena u shkri dhe ai e të tjerë rrotull u dogjën, pa arritur të digjte vajzën. Kur pa gjykatësi këto që po ndodhnin dhe vajzën e gëzuar, vendosi që edhe kësaj t'i pritnin kokën. E sollën edhe këtë në vendin e ekzekutimit. Kur ajo pa trupin e së motrës, u hodh mbi të dhe duke e puthur, shpresonte ta takonte në Parajsë. Pasi i prenë kokën edhe asaj, gjykatësi ra në trishtim dhe çuditej që nuk mundi të arrinte gjë nga dy vajzat e vogla. Por shpresonte se me të tretën, që ishte dhe më e vogla do të bënte diçka.

Sollën vajzën e vogël të gëzuar, Dashurinë. Gjykatësi mundohej që me fjalë të bukura ta bindte të sakrifikonte tek idhujt. Por vogëlushja i tha:

- Mos të të gabojë mendimi se do të më bindësh, sepse do të kuptosh se dhe unë jam filiz nga ajo rrënjë e bekuar dhe jam pjellë e atij barku që e provove, por që të turpëroi. Nuk dua që të dukem më pak burrërore se të tjerat, ndonëse jam më e vogël.

Këtë guxim dhe besim të vajzës nuk e duroi gjykatësi, prandaj urdhëroi ta varnin e ta rrihnin me kamzhik, kështu që me të lidhurit e me të rrahurit t'i zbërtheheshin kockat e njoma.

Por fuqia e Perëndisë, që ndihmoi të motrat, e ndihmoi edhe atë dhe nuk ndodhi asnjë e keqe as nga lidhja, as nga rrahja me kamzhik.

Për këtë, gjykatësi urdhëroi një zjarr dhjetë herë më të madh se më parë. Zjarri dukej si det. Tirani u kthye dhe i tha vajzës:

- E sheh këtë zjarr të tmerrshëm? Për ty është përgatitur. Mendo se nuk do të shpëtosh nga ky, veçse po bëre atë që të them. Dhe mua, meqë dua të të shpëtoj, më mjafton vetëm një fjalë e mirë për perëndinë Artemida dhe do të të lë të lirë të ikësh. Dashuria e vogël iu përgjigj:

- Mos lejoftë Perëndia të fëlliq gojën me emrin e Artemidës dhe kjo gojë që duhet të flasë vetëm për Perëndinë e vërtetë, të flasë për demonët.

Atëherë gjykatësi, nga inati, urdhëroi ta hidhnin në zjarr, por vajza e vogël sa dëgjoi vendimin, nga dashuria per Krishtin, u hodh vetë në mes të zjarrit.

Por zjarri, si me logjikë, u shpërnda rrotull dhe dogji njerëzit, midis tyre dhe gjykatësin.

Mirëpo ai e kishte kaq të ashpër zemërimin sa nuk e pa çudinë, por urdhëroi ta sillnin për tortura të tjera. Por ushtarët që shkuan t'i afrohen, panë rreth saj të rinj me të bardha që shkëlqenin nga bukuria. Ishin engjëj që u shfaqën në zjarr, kur hyri atje Shenjtorja dhe kur ushtarët zgjatën duart ta kapnin, ata ranë të paralizuar dhe iu lutën Shenjtores:

Dil shërbëtore e Perëndisë së vërtetë, se të kërkon gjykatësi.

Doli Dashuria e vogël nga zjarri pa u dëmtuar fare, ndërsa të tjerët ishin bërë të paralizuar.

Duke parë tirani këto gjëra që bëheshin, në vend që të admironte fuqinë e Krishtit, urdhëroi t'ia mbërthenin vajzës tërë trupin me gozhdë, ndërsa vetë ishte gjysmë i djegur.

Por Zoti që e ruajti nga zjarri, e ruajti dhe nga gozhdët dhe nuk pësoi as dhimbje e as gërvishtje.

Atëherë duke pranuar se nuk kishte ç'të bënte, urdhëroi t'i pritnin edhe kësaj kokën. Kur Shenjtorja dëgjoi këtë vendim, u mbush me gëzim dhe falënderonte Perëndinë duke thënë:

- Lavdi Trini e Shenjtë, Perëndi i vërtetë, Perëndi i përjetshëm që më bëre të denjë të hyj në vendin e njerëzve të shenjtë, që pësuan për besimin. Të lutem, Zot, të bësh nënën time të rrojë pas vdekjes sime, që të mundet të na varrosë siç u takon të krishterëve.

Nëna e lumtur, kur pa se dhe vajzën e tretë e therën si qengj, falënderoi Perëndinë që i dha fuqi edhe asaj për t'u martirizuar dhe plot gëzim i thoshte vogëlushes së saj:

- Sa e lumtur je, bija ime, filiz i barkut tim, që me martirizimin tënd edhe prindërit nderon, edhe Perëndinë e lavdëron. Kush nuk do të të mburrë për durimin tënd deri në fund? Shko, bija ime, tek Dhëndri Krisht, tek gëzimi i përjetshëm, që të marrësh nga duart e Tij kurorën që nuk vyshket të martirizimit. Shoh rreth teje engjëj e shenjtorë që gëzohen dhe presin të marrin shpirtin tënd. Lum unë që jam nëna juaj, që me tre fëmijët e mi lavdërova Trininë e Shenjtë dhe i dhurova si dhurata të çmuara në Mbretërinë e Qiellit.

Me këto fjalë ngushëlluese nëna i jepte kurajo vajzës që uli kokën e saj dhe pranoi vdekjen për dashurinë e Krishtit. Nëna e lumtur mori trupin e vogëlushes, e vuri me të tjerat dhe i varrosi si të krishtera të vërteta në një kishë që kishte ndërtuar ajo vetë më parë për të lavdëruar Perëndinë. Atje i varrosi vajzat dhe të krishterët i kanë si lipsane të shenjta.

Pasi u varrosën të tre lipsanet, nëna e mjerë rrojti vetëm tri ditë. Ditën e tretë, ndërsa ndodhej në kishën e lipsaneve dhe lutej për shpirtrat e tyre, ndjeu se i erdhi fundi. Ktheu sytë nga qielli dhe tha:

- Filizat e bekuar të barkut tim, pranoni edhe nënën tuaj në Parajsë, ku dhe ndodheni.

Mbylli sytë dhe dorëzoi shpirtin në duart e Perëndisë. Kështu u realizua ajo që kërkoi Dashuria e shenjtë tek Perëndia. Të krishterët vunë edhe trupin e nënës pranë vajzave, që ashtu siç rronin bashkë në tokë, të rronin bashkë dhe te Krishti, te cilin e donin dhe për Të cilin edhe u sakrifikuan me gjithë shpirt.

Me ndërmjetimet e tyre të shenjta le të bëhemi edhe ne të denjë që të jemi bashkë me to në Mbretërinë e Qiellit.


Kisha i kujton dhe nderon 4 martiret në 17 shtator.

----------


## ilia spiro

Shembull i larte martirizimi. Ka pasur martire shume Kisha jone, por rralle, per te mos thene ne asnje rast nuk gjendet nje shembull i tille qe nena te coje femijet ne martirizim!!!!

Qofsh e ndricuar o Shen Sofi me te tre vajzat e tua, ne kembet e Zotit Krisht.

Lutu dhe ndermjeto per ne!

Amin!

----------


## Matrix

Shen Sofia nderohet ne Kishen Orthodhokse ne 17 Shtator, se bashku me tre bijat e saj, te martirizuara ne vitin 137 pas Krishtit, ne kohen e perandorit pagan Hadrian. 
Tre bijat e saj quheshin Besa (12 vjece), Shpresa (10 vjece) dhe Dashuria (9 vjece)  sipas tre virtuteve qe Apostulli Pal permend tek letra e pare e Korinthasve, kapitulli 13

Ato linden ne Itali dhe u martirizuan per shkak te besimit te tyre. Bijat e saj u torturuan deri ne vdekje nga rojet romake, ndersa Sofia qendroi prane varreve te bijave te saj derisa fjeti ne Zotin.

Sipas Tradites, ne vitin 778 pjese te lipsaneve te tyre u transferuan ne kuvendin e grave ne Eschau, ne Alsace.[2]

Tropari i Shen Sofias dhe  3 bijave te saj (Tingulli 5):

_   Ti qe lulezove ne kopshtet e Zotit si nje peme e frutshme ulliri, o martire e shenjte Sofia; dhe keshtu i ofrove Krishtit frutin me te embel te barkut tend Dashurine, Shpresen dhe Besen. Se bashku me to ndermjeto per ne te gjithe._

----------


## Albo

Nje video e Kishes per jeten e familjes se shenjtoreve:

----------


## ane

> *Shën Sofia dhe bijat e saj; Besa, Shpresa dhe Dashuria*
> 
> Martirja e shenjtë Sofia me vajzat e saj: Besa, Shpresa dhe Dashuria, rronin në Romë në kohën e Perandorit Andrian (117-138 pas Krishtit). Ai ishte pagan dhe mundohej me të mirë dhe me të keq t'i bënte të krishterët të besonin tek idhujt.
> 
> Shën Sofia ishte një grua shumë besimtare dhe fetare dhe rridhte nga një familje e madhe e një qyteti të Italisë. Që e re mbeti e ve dhe u vendos më pas në Romë. Atje rronte me fenë, me besimin te Perëndia rriste gjithashtu dhe vajzat e saj.
> 
> Kujdesej e lumtura që emri i saj të ishte i njëjtë me veprat, dhe në këtë mënyrë rronte dhe rriste të bijat. Vajzat kishin të njëjtat virtyte me nënën dhe ishin shumë të bukura.
> 
> Djalli e urrejti këtë familje të krishterë dhe vuri dikë që e kallëzoi Sofinë e vajzat tek perandori, se ato përbuznin idhujt dhe nuk u bindeshin urdhrave të perandorit. Në çast i thirrën në gjyq dhe ato shkuan me shumë guxim, siç thotë Ungjilli "të mos kemi frikë ata që vrasin trupin, por jo shpirtin" dhe me fuqinë e Krishtit dhe qëndronin pa frikë dhe të gëzuara.
> ...


 :Mos:  :Mos:  :Mos:

----------


## unreal

> 


Nuk ke kuptuar perrallen.
Perrallat me Nastradinin jane me te mira dhe me te logjikshme.
Shiko ketu,nuk u beri gje zjarri.Perendia dogji gjykatesin,paralizoi rojet dhe ushtare.Gjykatesi u ngjall,kishte 9 shpirta si maca .Me ne fund e theren si qengj.
Nga emrat e vajzave kuptohet se eshte perralle.

----------


## ane

> Nuk ke kuptuar perrallen.
> Perrallat me Nastradinin jane me te mira dhe me te logjikshme.
> Shiko ketu,nuk u beri gje zjarri.Perendia dogji gjykatesin,paralizoi rojet dhe ushtare.Gjykatesi u ngjall,kishte 9 shpirta si maca .Me ne fund e theren si qengj.
> Nga emrat e vajzave kuptohet se eshte perralle.


Te tera mund te ndodhin  :ngerdheshje:  por te ndihet e lumtur nje nene ne masakren e femijeve te saj  une veq te kjo Sofia e pashe :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diella1

> Te tera mund te ndodhin  por te ndihet e lumtur nje nene ne masakren e femijeve te saj  une veq te kjo Sofia e pashe


Pse moj, ku e pe ti qe u ndie e lumtur me masakren, a po e lexon qe ajo vdiq nga dhembja tri dite me vone.....Ajo qe nene e lumtur qe pa vajzat te duronin gjithe ato tortura per emer te Zotit, qe e forte dhe e duroi gjithe dhimbjen, qe ne fund kurorezohet me jete te perjetshme, ku ka vend per trishtim ketu?! Ato po shkonin tek Zoti, jo ne perhumbje, kjo nene kishte besim te forte, qe ju ishte transmetuar edhe bijave te tyre, duhet te jesh shume i vogel e meskin per te mos kuptuar gezimin e saj. Por, keshtu moj Ane eshte e ndertuar Evropa, Perendimi, mbi keto shembuj, keto dite kane dale ca driteshkurter qe duan te mohojne gjithcka, por moralin e ndershmerine e kane marre pikerisht nga keto shembuj. E flas nga eksperienca personale, sepse e kam pare se si jane dhe funksionojne. Shpresoj qe edhe Shqiperia e Kosova t'i kthehen rrenjeve te tyre e te kujtohen kush jane e cfare eshte e vlefshme ne jete.

----------


## neokastra

Te dielen e 15 shtatorit 2013 Lipsani i Shenjte i Shen Shpreses, vajzes se Shen Sofise, u soll nga eterit e vellazerise se re te manastirit te Esfigmenut ne Malin e Shenjte per ne Kishen e Shen Sofise ne Pire, ku ajo u nderua nga qindra besimtare dhe nje agripni u zhvillua.

----------


## ane

> Pse moj, ku e pe ti qe u ndie e lumtur me masakren, a po e lexon qe ajo vdiq nga dhembja tri dite me vone..


Nese ti ke nje here kete deshire une kam dyfishin sepse femijet e mi jam duke i rritur ketu ....fjala jote ne vesh te Zotit :Lulja3: .. !

----------


## Diella1

(Ane, ne Perendim une ndihem ne shtepine time, nuk e shoh nga perjashta.....)

Sa per temen, pse per qellimet e veta i sakrifikoi femijet ajo?!!!! A lexon mire ti, a i ben nje figure te qarte kesaj tablloje.....Preferoj me mire disa nga ateistet qe e kuptojne ku eshte pika, por pastaj s'duan te besojne......

----------


## ane

> (Ane, ne Perendim une ndihem ne shtepine time, nuk e shoh nga perjashta.....)
> 
> Sa per temen, pse per qellimet e veta i sakrifikoi femijet ajo?!!!! A lexon mire ti, a i ben nje figure te qarte kesaj tablloje.....Preferoj me mire disa nga ateistet qe e kuptojne ku eshte pika, por pastaj s'duan te besojne......


Une thashe ,disa mund te jetojne me dekada jashte dhe te mos mesojne asgje ,njoh shume te tille .
Po besimi i saj ishte qellimi ,sikur nje nene muslimane qe beson se nese i edukon femijet ne frymen fetare(duke i trajnuar per xhihad) do perfitoj xhenetin ashtu eshte edhe ky rast.

----------


## Diella1

> Une thashe ,disa mund te jetojne me dekada jashte dhe te mos mesojne asgje ,njoh shume te tille .
> Po besimi i saj ishte qellimi ,sikur nje nene muslimane qe beson se nese i edukon femijet ne frymen fetare(duke i trajnuar per xhihad) do perfitoj xhenetin ashtu eshte edhe ky rast.



Ka nje diference mes asaj qe i meson nje nene myslymane femijeve te saj, dhe asaj qe i meson nje e krishtere. Sepse, edhe dy tipet e martirizimit nuk jane njesoj. Ato, myslymanet, mesohen qe te shkojne te vrasin te tjeret qe nuk ndajne te njejtin mendim me to, pra eshte me fryme urrejtje dhe arrogance per gjthcka qe nuk eshte si vetja. Kurse nje e krishtere e rrit femijen ne paqe dhe qe te doje Zotin me shume se gjithcka, e te doje te afermin, fqinjin, si vetja, e ne qofte se vihet ne prove per kete menyre jetese, te duroje deri ne fund, edhe vdekjen, se ne te kundert, te pret ferri.... Shume e lehte per t'u diferencuar. Ne te vertete ka shume raste martiresh kristiane qe momentin qe iu eshte dashur te martirizohen jane trembur e larguar, por pastaj kane reflektuar dhe jane kthyer, duke mposhtur friken e duke patur vetem ate qe ka rendesi, besimin.

----------


## ane

> Ka nje diference mes asaj qe i meson nje nene myslymane femijeve te saj, dhe asaj qe i meson nje e krishtere. Sepse, edhe dy tipet e martirizimit nuk jane njesoj. Ato, myslymanet, mesohen qe te shkojne te vrasin te tjeret qe nuk ndajne te njejtin mendim me to, pra eshte me fryme urrejtje dhe arrogance per gjthcka qe nuk eshte si vetja. Kurse nje e krishtere e rrit femijen ne paqe dhe qe te doje Zotin me shume se gjithcka, e te doje te afermin, fqinjin, si vetja, e ne qofte se vihet ne prove per kete menyre jetese, te duroje deri ne fund, edhe vdekjen, se ne te kundert, te pret ferri.... Shume e lehte per t'u diferencuar. Ne te vertete ka shume raste martiresh kristiane qe momentin qe iu eshte dashur te martirizohen jane trembur e larguar, por pastaj kane reflektuar dhe jane kthyer, duke mposhtur friken e duke patur vetem ate qe ka rendesi, besimin.


Por rezultati eshte i njejte ,ne te dy rastet jane femijet qe sakrifikohen ndonese ke te drejte ,xhihadiste marrin me vete ne sakrifikimin e tyre edhe te tjere por te mos harrojme se edhe te krishteret kane vrare njerez tjere ne te kaluaren per shkak te besimit.

----------


## Diella1

Jo Ane, rezultati nuk eshte i njejte, se njera pale perfundon ne ferr dhe mbjell urrejtje, kurse pala tjeter shkon ne parajse dhe reflekton dashuri dhe besim, per te eshte si te mos kishte vdekur, pra eshte vetem vdekje e trupit. Per nje besimtar kjo eshte shume e kuptueshme. Gjithashtu, eshte e vertete qe jo te gjithe te krishteret jane te ndershem, ka edhe te korruptuar, por ajo qe ka rendesi, eshte se ne librat e shenjte te dy feve, njera mbjell urrejtjen dhe vdekjen, degjenerimin e plote moral, kurse tjetra rrezaton dashuri, paqe e besim. Njerezit qe sulmojne Krishterimin, kapen ne pasazhe te ndryshme te Dhjates se Vjeter. E verteta me ato eshte se ne ato kohe, e verteta mbi Zotin ishte e fshehte, dhe gjitha ngjarjet qe kane ndodhur kane kuptime te plota mistike. Ajo qe thuhet ne Krishterim eshte qe plotesimi i profecive te vjetra eshte shembulli i Jezu Krishtit. Ai eshte ylli i nje kristiani, qe tregon menyren si duhet sjellur dhe jetuar. Kush ka probleme me Te, ka probleme me veten e tij, s'ke c'te thuash me shume.

----------


## neokastra

> Por rezultati eshte i njejte ,ne te dy rastet jane femijet qe sakrifikohen ndonese ke te drejte ,xhihadiste marrin me vete ne sakrifikimin e tyre edhe te tjere por te mos harrojme se edhe te krishteret kane vrare njerez tjere ne te kaluaren per shkak te besimit.


Mos i ngaterro gjerat. Qe te flasesh per gezim se shkon drejt vdekjes eshte pak e veshtire, por te flasesh per gezim se i qendrove edhe pertej vdekjes parimeve te tua. Ky ishte gezimi i Shen Sofise, jo se u gezua se vajzat e saj po vriteshin sepse nese ajo u perpoq t'i ruaje vajzat e saj deri sa e arrestuan, por ajo c'ka tregon kjo shenjtore dhe vajzat e saj ato nuk u larguan nga kjo bote me britma vajtimi se po humbin jeten, por me gezimin e shpreses se ngjalljes, sigurisht ju nuk mund ta kuptoni ndoshta plotesisht. Mos harro se keto ekzekutime beheshin ne publik per t'i bere shembuj para popullit dhe problemi i pushtetareve ne ate kohe ishte se vertete vrane tre femije por qindra te tjere ne ate qytet e mesuan jo thjesht ekzekutimin, por ato virtyte te qendrimit te palekundur te parimeve te rendesishme te jetes si besnikeria ne ate qe beson qe ne sot e klasifikojme tek liria e ndergjegjies ne menyre individuale. 
Eshte e tepert te komentosh per gezim makabriteti dhe ndoshta duhet te lexosh shume me teper rreth ketyre shenjtoreve te krishterimit dhe jo vetem atyre te 300 viteve te para por dhe shume te tjere te periudhes se pushtimit osman, komunizmit dhe te diteve te sotme. Por duhet te lexosh dhe pastaj do te besh diferencen.
Besoj se me pas do te flasim ne nje gjuhe pak me te zbutur dhe diferencim te qarte mes atij qe ruan virtytet pavaresisht se i marrin jeten dhe atij qe pergatitet, frymezohet, mesohet te marre jete.
Dhe dicka per te treguar fitoren mbi vdekjen, te krishteret festojne shenjtoret e tyre diten e fjetjes se tyre dhe Kisha Ortodokse nuk thote ne sherbesat e saj te pershpirtjes vdiq por fjeti sherbetori i Perendise.

----------


## ane

> Mos i ngaterro gjerat. Qe te flasesh per gezim se shkon drejt vdekjes eshte pak e veshtire, por te flasesh per gezim se i qendrove edhe pertej vdekjes parimeve te tua. Ky ishte gezimi i Shen Sofise, jo se u gezua se vajzat e saj po vriteshin sepse nese ajo u perpoq t'i ruaje vajzat e saj deri sa e arrestuan, por ajo c'ka tregon kjo shenjtore dhe vajzat e saj ato nuk u larguan nga kjo bote me britma vajtimi se po humbin jeten, por me gezimin e shpreses se ngjalljes, sigurisht ju nuk mund ta kuptoni ndoshta plotesisht. Mos harro se keto ekzekutime beheshin ne publik per t'i bere shembuj para popullit dhe problemi i pushtetareve ne ate kohe ishte se vertete vrane tre femije por qindra te tjere ne ate qytet e mesuan jo thjesht ekzekutimin, por ato virtyte te qendrimit te palekundur te parimeve te rendesishme te jetes si besnikeria ne ate qe beson qe ne sot e klasifikojme tek liria e ndergjegjies ne menyre individuale. 
> Eshte e tepert te komentosh per gezim makabriteti dhe ndoshta duhet te lexosh shume me teper rreth ketyre shenjtoreve te krishterimit dhe jo vetem atyre te 300 viteve te para por dhe shume te tjere te periudhes se pushtimit osman, komunizmit dhe te diteve te sotme. Por duhet te lexosh dhe pastaj do te besh diferencen.
> Besoj se me pas do te flasim ne nje gjuhe pak me te zbutur dhe diferencim te qarte mes atij qe ruan virtytet pavaresisht se i marrin jeten dhe atij qe pergatitet, frymezohet, mesohet te marre jete.
> Dhe dicka per te treguar fitoren mbi vdekjen, te krishteret festojne shenjtoret e tyre diten e fjetjes se tyre dhe Kisha Ortodokse nuk thote ne sherbesat e saj te pershpirtjes vdiq por fjeti sherbetori i Perendise.


Neokastra ,te mos e zgjasim me tej ,eshte e kot te nxjerresh logjike nga ky tregim absurd ,e pjeken ,e copetuan goksin ,me zift e gjera te tilla dhe Perendia e mbrojti por shpates Perendia si rezistoi dot ,shpata me e fuqishme se Perendia ,ky eshte vetem nje absurditet nga shume absurditete qe e percjellin kete tregim .

----------


## neokastra

> Neokastra ,te mos e zgjasim me tej ,eshte e kot te nxjerresh logjike nga ky tregim absurd ,e pjeken ,e copetuan goksin ,me zift e gjera te tilla dhe Perendia e mbrojti por shpates Perendia si rezistoi dot ,shpata me e fuqishme se Perendia ,ky eshte vetem nje absurditet nga shume absurditete qe e percjellin kete tregim .


Dhe qe mos e zgjatim duhet te besh nje xhiro neper ortodoksi jo vetem imagjinare, por planifiko qe kur te vizitosh vende ku ka te krishtere ortodokse te pyesesh dhe te vizitosh atje manastiret e kishat dhe interesohu se nese keto qe thuhen ne kete rast jane apo jo te verteta. Te pakten kisha ortodokse ka nje favor ka nje histori te gjalle pasi tradita e saj ruan deri diku ne menyre origjinale shume ngjarje duke filluar nga cudia e Flakes se Shenjte ne Jeruzalem tek Varri i Krishtit per te cilen duhet te lexosh me shume. Prandaj ka nje problem qe jemi ne mendime diametralisht te kunderta. Reja e cuditeshme qe shfaqet diten e Shperfytyrimit ne Tavor ku Krishti ndryshoi trajte etj. Prandaj ortodokset nuk te thone beso se do te shpetosh. Ortodokset i meshojne shume Shen Thomait i cili kerkoi deri ne fund proven e besimit. Beje dhe ti, pastaj komento. Nese nuk e ke bere eshte e kote te komentosh per tema te tilla, pasi nuk e njeh filozofine e ketij besimi, jo per te thene qe nuk ke njohuri per kete besim, por nuk njeh filozofine dicka e ndryshme ne konceptim qe e diferencon nje komunitet nga komuniteti tjeter por kuptohet ne shumellojshmerine e jetes njerezore.

----------


## Albo

> Te tera mund te ndodhin  por te ndihet e lumtur nje nene ne masakren e femijeve te saj  une veq te kjo Sofia e pashe


Femijet e saj Perendia jo vetem i ngjalli pas vdekjes, por i ka lumeruar per plot 19 shekuj e ne perjetesi! Gjithe brezat e te krishtereve i kane nderuar dhe kujtuar martirizimin e tyre deri ne ditet tona, e do te bejne keshtu ne perjetesi.

Kurse ti dhe femijet e tu qe po i rrit pa besim, do te jetojne per te vdekur nje dite e per tu harrruar ne perjetesi.

Albo

----------


## Albo

*Sofia e vajzat dëshmore. Besa, Shpresa, Dashuria.*

Ishin italiane megjithëse emrat i kishin grekë. Sofia (urtësia) rridhte nga një shtëpi e shquar italiane, po mbeti e ve qysh herët. Rriti me shpresëtari të tria bijat e saj, të cilat shquheshin për lulëzimin e rinisë dhe për bukurinë e shpirtit të tyre.

Që të katërta u shpërngulën në Romë, ku u denoncuan si të krishtera para perandorit Adrian (117-138), i cili i mori në pyetje e ia dorëzoi një senatoreje për t’i bindur tri ditë rresht, por e ëma u jepte guxim për martirizim. Përsëri lajka dhe kërcënime, por pa rezultat. I veçuan pra njërën nga tjetra që rezistenca e tyre të dobësohej.

E para që iu nënshtrua torturave ishte dymbëdhjetëvjeçarja Pistis (besa), ngaqë nuk bëri flijime dhe për më tepër, ironizoi idiotësinë e paganëve, e goditën egërsisht me shkopinj, i prenë gjinjtë, e për pasojë rridhte qumësht, e vunë mbi një skarë të skuqur dhe në një tigan të madh me vaj dhe zift.

Virgjëresha nuk ndjente dhimbje dhe me anë të fuqisë hyjnorë mbetej e padëmtuar, gjë që do të përsëritej edhe tek motrat e saj. Së fundi i prenë kokën. Atëherë Sofia uroi që të bëhej nëna e tri martireve dhe jo vetëm e njërës!

Në vazhdim dhjetëvjeçaren Elpis (shpresa) e fshikulluan, e hodhën në furrë, e varën dhe e shqyen me thonj hekuri, e hodhën në një kazan me zift dhe rrëshirë të zier. Por kazani shkriu dhe u përvëluan idhujtarët.

Pasi i prenë kokën edhe asaj, nëntëvjeçarja Agapi (dashuria) iu nënshtrua torturave, ndoshta shpëtonte sadopak prestigji i Adrianit që qe goditur nga vajzat e pafuqishme dhe të mitura… E varën të lidhur fort dhe e rrahën gjersa iu shtrembëruan kyçet. I përgatitën një furrë dhe martirja u hodh vetë brenda dhe atëherë u shfaqën engjëj për ta mbrojtur. Ndërkohë flakët u përhapën dhe dogjën perandorin e të tjerët, të cilët, duke qenë të pandjeshëm, e shpuan me hell dhe më pas i prenë kokën.

Nëna heroinë varrosi të bijat dhe ditën e tretë fjeti edhe ajo, ashtu siç ishte lutur, mbi varrin e vajzave të saj.

----------

